# Horse Show Today! 12/4/2011



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Had a schooling show at the barn today. I wasn't even planning on doing it, but got suckered in my by trainer, lol. I'm glad I did it though. Didn't do anything fancy or hard, just beginner eq. but thats a good place for me I think while I'm still working on my confidence issues.

The division consisted of two flat classes (one walk/trot, one walk/trot/canter) and two jumping classes (over crossrails) Amber was ridiculously full of herself today. But she settled down eventually, she was a good girl. My only regret of the day was messing up the sitting trot, I didn't keep enough leg on her so when I sat she thought I wanted her to walk and she broke to the walk right in front of the judge 

Our results:
Walk/Trot: Third (stupid sitting trot)
Walk/Trot/Canter: First
Crossrail 1: Second
Crossrail 2: Second
Overall: Champion

Some pictures


































































And just a funny picture. I don't know what I was doing in the picture! But it looks like shes taking off and I'm screaming. Too Funny.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats you guys l
Ook great! Looked like you where really enjoying yourself! Love the ribbons!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Were you laughing in that last picture? Too cute!!!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Not sure what I was doing! Haha but it sure looks like I was screaming!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

You did really good! You and your horse look great .

By the way, I know EXACTLY what you are saying with the confidence issues. They stink. I hope you can work through them soon. I'm sitll working on it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! You two look great as a team!


----------



## Aki (May 29, 2011)

looking great!


----------



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would LOVE to learn how to jump. It's on my bucket list but I need a horse who is able to jump first, LOL!!!!

Cowgirl up!!!!

xoxo

Lizzy


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Lovely pictures. You obviously have a great horse, in every picture she is listening to you with at least one ear.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

You and your horse look fabulous!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

You guys look great! I'm so happy for you


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations to you both 
You and your horse look great


----------

